# Toma la palabra por iniciativa personal



## Mastacale

Hi everybody,

could someon please translate me this sentence?:

"Toma la palabra por iniciativa personal"

Thanks a lot,

Clarita


----------



## FlorenceC140

Take the word for personal initiative.  Is that all the context you have?


----------



## SAI23

Hola! necesito la traduccion de la expresion "te tomo la palabra" al ingles, u otra frase lo mas equivalente posible.

En español, se usa como respuesta cuando alguien promete algo, como diciendo  "me acordaré de tu promesa".

gracias!


----------



## birdwoman79

En ingles se dice "I'll take your word for it" o "I'll take you at your word."


----------



## CacaoSeeds

"I'll take your word for it."


----------



## SAI23

woww que rapidez! gracias! ^_^


----------



## Mockturtle

Hola 
En el contexto de "_se usa como respuesta cuando alguien promete algo, como diciendo "me acordaré de tu promesa_" diría "I'll hold you to that" que significa que te haré cumplir la promesa. Para mí I'll take you word for it, significa I believe you, que no voy a contrastar la información.

Siento entrar cuando se supone que ya esta cerrado este thread pero me parecía importante la diferencia.


----------



## angel101

Personalmente, yo diría "I'll hold you to that"


----------



## Eword

Hi everybody,

Could you please tell me if I can translate _I'm gonna hold you that! _as *¡Te tomo la palabra!*?

Context: the girl has just said maybe she'll date the boy and he answers that.

Thanks!


----------



## fenixpollo

Yes, it might be something like _voy a tomarte la palabra_, but I'm not sure if that captures the entire meaning.

I'm going to hold you *to* that = I'm going to take your word + I'm going to make sure that you fulfill your promise
_
Voy a asegurar que cumplas con tu promesa _is another option.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Mastacale said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> could someon please translate me this sentence?:
> 
> "Toma la palabra por iniciativa personal"
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Clarita


While the aswer to _Ewold_'s question _'Te tomo la palabra'_ is _'I take your word'_, the sense of your text is different.

_'Toma la palabra por iniciativa personal'= _literally_ 'he takes the word by personal initiative' _suggests that in a meeting somebody takes the word without being his turn to speak or having been requested to.

In Parlament it would be _'the Honourable X took the stand to address...'_


----------



## krolaina

Buenos días:

A ver si podéis ayudarme con ésto, por favor:

A: Te prometo que mañana vamos al cine.
B: Te tomo la palabra.

¿Ese "te tomo la palabra" cómo sería? Me confunden un par de cosas...
1. I take you at your word.
2. You are on.

¿Pueden usarse ambos? ¿Habría alguna diferencia? Entiendo que los dos significan "acepto lo que estás diciendo", ¿no?.

Gracias!


----------



## Rivendell

Hi Krol,

I would say "I take your word".


----------



## krolaina

Rivendell said:


> Hi Krol,
> 
> I would say "I take your word".


 
Hola Riven, gracias por la respuesta. Se me olvidó también ese ejemplo. Mi pregunta es si pueden usarse los tres supuestos para dicho contexto, ¿qué te parece?


----------



## Rivendell

Hola,

creo que en realidad "_I'll take your word (for it)_" o "_I'll take you at your word_" significan lo mismo. 

Nunca había oído lo de "_You are on_" en ese sentido.

Quizás algún nativo nos explique algún matiz...


----------



## máxima_estrella

"I take your word" doesn't sound native to me...it would be "I'll take you at your word". (Creo que esto es demasiado formal para este contexto, sin embargo.)

Y en vez de "You are on" sería "You're on"...esto sí que suena muy natural. Creo que viene de "the bet is on" (algo así como sigue la apuesta en pie). 

Seguro que otros tendrán más ideas para alternativas!


----------



## krolaina

Ah, bien bien, ya entiendo. No te preocupes máxima estrella, lo he entendido perfectamente. Muchas gracias.


----------



## máxima_estrella

Nada! Me alegro de que te haya servido


----------



## nellie1973

Es que yo veo "you're on" o "I'll take your word for it" y me parecen raros... yo, por ejemplo, si bien he usado la segunda frase, no lo usaría con mucha frecuencia... "I promise that we'll go to the cimena tomorrow"... depende de quién lo dice y lo que ha pasado antes es cómo va a responder... el padre lleva semanas aplazando la visita al cine, "don't let me down" sería una opción, "I'll make a note of that" sería una respuesta en un ámbito empresarial. "It's a date" quizás entre amigos.
Bueno me estoy enrollando! I'll take your word for it, en mi opinión sería la traducción correcta


----------



## máxima_estrella

Sí, Nellie, es verdad que depende de quién lo dice...entre amigos, yo diría o bien "you're on" o "it's a date" (son muy similares en tono, la verdad).


----------



## Rivendell

Hola Nellie,

entonces, entiendo que es correcto pero no es frecuente decir "_I'll take your word for it_", no?? Y lo mismo pasa con "_You are on_"??

Es decir, en España usamos bastante la frase "_te tomo la palabra_", pero en inglés sólo se dice si se trata de un asunto serio (un pacto o algo así) y en ese caso se diría "_I'll take you at your word_". Para ámbito más informal decimos "_It's a deal_!!" o "_It's a date_!!", etc...

Es correcto todo esto?? Creo que sería muy interesante dejarlo claro.


----------



## krolaina

Rivendell said:


> Es correcto todo esto?? Creo que sería muy interesante dejarlo claro.


 
Sí por favor.....
Gracias Edward


----------



## nellie1973

Creo que "You're on" sería los más habitual (más aún en EE.UU.). I'll take your word for it se usa también (no es una de esas expresiones que se ha perdido en el tiempo, ni mucho menos!) pero para mi "tomar la palabra" se usa con más frecuencia en castellano que cualquiera de las dos opciones en inglés! (¡no sé si me explico!)... 
Estoy de acuerdo con que "I'll take your word for it" suena más formal y serio... pero ojo, también puede significar "Si tu lo dices" (cuando una persona razona una cosa (tal y como lo estoy haciendo ahora, te quedas con dudas pero para no discutir más o indagar más, sueltas "si tu lo dices")
Ayer las acciones de Endesa subieron dos puntos al medio día debido al suministro excelente de electricidad desde Pakistán.... bueno, si tu lo dices (aparte de decir, "anda ya, dejate de rollos!)


----------



## Rivendell

Perfecto, ya me ha quedado claro.

Muchas gracias, Nellie!!


----------



## krolaina

nellie1973 said:


> para mi "tomar la palabra" se usa con más frecuencia en castellano que cualquiera de las dos opciones en inglés!


 
Sí, sí, ¡ésa es la duda! Yo me refería más bien al contexto de estar hasta las narices de que te prometan algo y que nunca se cumpla...y ya cuando por fín te dicen "te juro que esta vez vamos al cine" (quizá no di muchos detalles antes) tú dices "vale, te tomo la palabra". Como diciendo, a ver si es verdad... Supongo que ese "you´re on" es más familiar para un contexto similar.


----------



## máxima_estrella

Bueno, la verdad es que "you're on!" no tiene ese sentido de dudar de la palabra de la persona que te lo dice o te lo promete...decimos "you're on" más bien como respuesta cuando no hay duda, como "it's a date". 

También podrías decir algo como "If you say so!" (¡Si tú lo dices!)...pero esto ya es dudar claramente de que se vaya a cumplir.


----------



## nellie1973

krolaina said:


> Sí, sí, ¡ésa es la duda! Yo me refería más bien al contexto de estar hasta las narices de que te prometan algo y que nunca se cumpla...y ya cuando por fín te dicen "te juro que esta vez vamos al cine" (quizá no di muchos detalles antes) tú dices "vale, te tomo la palabra". Como diciendo, a ver si es verdad... Supongo que ese "you´re on" es más familiar para un contexto similar.


 
vale... estás hasta las narices... en castellanos dices "te tomo la palabra" con esa intonación que dices "uuuy esto va en sério".. en inglés, en mi opinión añadaríamos algo para darle más importancia. "Ok, Dad, I'm going to take your word for it, don't let me down..."
Ay espera! Pensandolo bien quizás diríamos "*I'm* *going to hold you to your word*!" (creo que Maxima estrella antes puso take you to your word)
Con "hold" le estás creando un compromiso más fuerte con él que lo recibe!


----------



## krolaina

Madre mía cuántas opciones...y yo me liaba con tres...

Ya lo tengo mucho más claro, ¡mil gracias!


----------



## máxima_estrella

Siiiiii, lo más natural en este contexto sí que sería 

"*I'm* *going to hold you to your word*!" (como ha dicho Nellie)

or "*I'm going to hold you to your word on that*!" 

Yo había puesto "I'll take you at your word", pero diciendo que era demasiado formal para el contexto. Ahora vemos lo que realemente quieres decir!


----------



## nellie1973

krolaina said:


> Madre mía cuántas opciones...y yo me liaba con tres...
> 
> Ya lo tengo mucho más claro, ¡mil gracias!


 
Es que me gusta liárte Carol!


----------



## Rivendell

Pues nos has liado a todos!!! Nooooo, es broooma!!  

Muchas gracias por la aclaración. He aprendido mucho en este hilo.


----------



## krolaina

nellie1973 said:


> Es que me gusta liárte Carol!


 
Ya lo veo, ya!  Yo sigo preguntando... y en este contexto, sólo en éste, cabe decir "I take the floor"? O éso es sólo para cuando le pides la palabra a alguien para hablar tú (en un discurso, por ejemplo).


----------



## Xisca Barcelona

Hola a todos,

¿Alguien sabe cómo se diría la expresión "tomar la palabra"?

Por ejemplo, "¡te tomo la palabra!" (por lo que me has prometido)

Muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## galesa

"I'll take you at your word!"


----------



## Xisca Barcelona

Gracias, y ¿es una expresión que se utiliza?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Rivendell

Mira este hilo en el que creo que queda bastante claro el uso en inglés:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=497362


----------



## fran+k

Hello Everyone,

I know this is probably an old thread I'm unearthing here. But it is my perception that the original question posted by Mastacale was never actually answered:

"_could someon please translate me this sentence?:

"Toma la palabra por iniciativa personal"_ "

In Spanish, "tomar la palabra" has two different meanings. And you've all been referring to only one of them all along this thread.


Let's first answer Mastacale



 "Tomar la palabra" is to speak. To address an audience. To step up to the microphone. 
Now, "tomar" in itself means "to take". So, what you're actually doing is that you're "_grabbing the word_" sort of speak. You're either interrupting someone or you're being invited into the conversation. Except of course in Mastacale's context in which it was "por iniciativa personal" [On his (her) own account].

The other meaning for "tomar la palabra" is the one that you've all been discussing. And it was brought up by SAI23:

_Hola! necesito la traduccion de la expresion "te tomo la palabra" al ingles, u otra frase lo mas equivalente posible.

En español, se usa como respuesta cuando alguien promete algo, como diciendo "me acordaré de tu promesa"._

  Some have suggested or agreed to “I’ll take your word for it” or “I’ll take you at your word”.

  I think both are wrong. “I’ll take your word for it” means that I believe you, that I’d rather believe you than go find out for myself.

  And “I’ll take you at your word” simply doesn’t cut it. Maybe it’s correct. But does it sound so to you? Have you ever heard anyone use it? It sounds intimidating, like something a lawyer would say, or a cop if you gave up your right to remain silent, or an angry ex-wife.

      I have one. It’s a phrasal verb!

  To take (someone) up on (something)

  An example:

  “I don’t think I’ll be able to sell my truck by the end of the week, so I’ll take you up on that loan offer you made me”

I love phrasal verbs


----------



## matejci13

Por favor,

se puede usar la expresion "tomar la palabra" en el sentido de empezar el discurso / dar un discurso. 
Por ejemplo, _Desde entonces no tomo la palabra a menos que tenga el discurso preparado._Muchas gracias


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Hola matejci: 
Sí, si lo puedes decir, también significa eso. Viene en el DRAE, en *palabra*: *tomar la **~**.*
*2. *loc. verb. Empezar a hablar.


----------

